# English Speaking Businesses



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

We have friends visiting later this year who have asked us about English speaking businesses, pharmacies, etc. They'll be travelling throughout the country. Would the readers here share the names of any they routinely use?

We've got Porto covered. Many thanks!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I think the list of businesses that are NOT able to speak English would be very small indeed. 

All Portuguese kids learn English at school from age 7, people like Doctors and Pharmacists study using English textbooks, they research in English on the Internet, watch English Films in English (with Portuguese subtitles) and deal with English speaking folks who may be from Holland, Germany, Scandinavia, Russia etc etc All of whom speak English as their second language.

I don't think your friends need to worry although if they were to learn just a few words in Portuguese before their visit it would certainly be to their advantage. A 'please' or a 'thank you' in Portuguese always goes down well and encourages the locals to switch to English whereas 'shouted' English does not give them the incentive to admit they speak good English - as most do.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

MrBife said:


> I think the list of businesses that are NOT able to speak English would be very small indeed.


True in areas with high densities of tourists or expats. And by 'area' I mean as narrow as as block, or a street, or 200 meters. Venture farther out and either their ability or willingness to use it drops off fast.


----------

